
Facebook is chipping away at privacy – and my profile has been exposed - walterbell
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/29/facebook-privacy-secret-profile-exposed
======
Terr_
It's probably too much to ask, but I really just want a social network that
acknowledges how people want _reliable_ barriers... Not merely between their
"social circles", but also between the _identities_ (including pseudonyms) a
single human can have.

------
nikolay
"Privacy" and "Social Network" are kind of incompatible. Every other social
network shows your profile name, profile picture, and background one -
otherwise how would friends you forgot about add you?

